
Ask HN: What useful serverside software used to replace third-party providers? - dpgowan
I am looking for some useful software to install on my VPS to replace third-party providers.<p>Examples: Download Ticket Service: DL, OwnCloud, etc.
======
skinnymuch
Not sure you'll find much beyond what's at the awesome list for this:
[https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-
selfhosted](https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-selfhosted). At the very least
it is a good starting point.

~~~
dpgowan
Far exceeds my expectation of the comprehensive list I was looking for!

------
gmanolache
DC/OS - [https://dcos.io/](https://dcos.io/) Build your own cloud on premise

